# What Kind of Critter Lives in This Hole



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quick question.... I stumbled upon this hole this afternoon on the edge of cornfield next to a big thicket.










I placed the rifle there not to show it off but to give you guys some kind of scale. So what made this thing? A buddy says a fox but I don't know.

Chris C.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Hard to tell. It doesnt really appear like its been used in awhile. You wouldnt happen to have any armadillos around there would you?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I really just want to talk about that rifle.... lol

Hard to tell on the hole. How about some pics of the prints around it after your next snow?


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Getting some tonight so I'll have to go and check it out tomorrow. It might be a little old too. But no armadillos around here.

The rifle is just one that I put together....... It's a POS and nothing but junk parts on it.









Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, you should be embarrassed to carry that thing around in public. LOL

I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

looks like an old groundhog den.
nice looking rifle. that acarbon fiber forearm? what kind of barrel?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

headhunter25 said:


> The rifle is just one that I put together....... It's a POS and nothing but junk parts on it.


I hear that.... I have junk like that laying around in junk drawers and stuff. At least you put it all to good use! I might just turn mine in with the beer cans next time I take them in.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Most of the groud hog holes that I see around here don't have such a large open mouth to them. Maybe it is old enough that it has caved in a bunch. Usually the grounds hogs I find have a hole about 10ish inches wide and will just drop straight into the ground or go back into a hillside without much of a bell shapped mouth.

I will find ground hog holes and then a few weeks later find that something else has taken it over and belled it out like that. I would think that it is a fox, bobcat, or something like that. No telling with out tracks.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Didn't get a chance to check the tracks today. We lit out to Ohio County and "tried" to hunt some areas close to some big thickets. Man everything was locked up today. I didn't see one single track made by an animal. The conditions today were brutal.

Here's a picture of one of the sets from this morning:










Chris C.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

headhunter25 said:


> Didn't get a chance to check the tracks today. We lit out to Ohio County and "tried" to hunt some areas close to some big thickets. Man everything was locked up today. I didn't see one single track made by an animal. The conditions today were brutal.
> 
> Here's a picture of one of the sets from this morning
> 
> ...


You have a little more snow then we do, but even with the wind blowing today, i could help but get out there. I did find LOTS of cat tracks, most of our snow was late yesterday evening. So im pretty excited about that


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldnt know how to hunt in the snow Never had the Pleasure to predator hunt in the snow should be pretty cool though ( no pun intended )


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

It looks like a vent whole on the back side of a den. Snake whole might be too!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually it looks like a broken drain tile. I've had 2 of those in my fields. ???


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A welcome to Predatortalk bones44 from the Great Colorado Rocky Mountains.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks catcapper !! Glad to be here. Always looking to learn new things and to hear great hunting stories. Tom


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bones....you have it nailed to the wall. I agree a broken tile. You can see the wash down and out on the vegetation. Welcome Bones hang around for awhile. It is either that or a colasped burrow.

Nice looking snow....Perhaps Skip should share some of his pictures ??

Back to the hole....guessing it might just be a .22 cal.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bones is right, it's a drain tile that dumps into a ditches in the back of the thicket. Went and checked it out yesterday and no tracks around it.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good call Bones !

thanks for the follow up HH.

Now, let the farmer know.


----------

